# Kitbash Datasheets



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been killing time by drawing up schematics of my kitbashed starships and making 1-sheet datasheets of them. Thought I'd share the latest baker's dozen:

http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/bucephalussheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/ascendersheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/columbussheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/soryusheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/themistoclessheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/minmussheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/chaffeesheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/terrellsheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/sultanasheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/masaosheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/kirovsheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/dominionsheet.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/alacritysheet.jpg

Lots more to go!
These were done in CorelDraw 14 and 15.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Ah, when I saw this thread I thought "cool, datasheets naming and showing the used parts, so that we can build those cool ships, too!"

But you meant it different. Mblmgrmpf... :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well the parts aren't that hard to figger out, are they?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the posts!

Incredible work as always John P. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, some awesome artwork and ideas here! Nicely done!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Most of those I like!! I'm also glad to see you had about the same ideas I had for the Excelsior class kitbashes.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

:thumbsup:Inspirational.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Professional quality work there John!


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

They sure do look pretty! Very nicely done John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks kids!
What the heck, I made up a webpage for them, plus the older ones:
http://www.inpayne.com/portfolio/datasheets.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

irishtrek said:


> Most of those I like!! I'm also glad to see you had about the same ideas I had for the Excelsior class kitbashes.


Haven't you seen my models? did those Excelsiors ages ago:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage.html


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> Haven't you seen my models? did those Excelsiors ages ago:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage.html


What can I say?? Great minds think alike!!:tongue:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I'm still bemused by the way you bashed a Leif kit into a Starfleet transport ship -- but I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

btw, I'm going thru my kitbash website and making the older pictures bigger. When I started out all those years ago I kept them down around 400-600 pixels wide. These days I'm sure most peoples' connections can handle 800-pixel-wide pics. For some of the older models, I either can't find the original composite images or didn't make them bigger than 600, though. Stay tuned.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

These are awesome. I still have the copy of the _Belisarius_-class Dreadnought Development and Deployment sheet you sent me all those years ago, framed and hanging next to my work bench. 

You should put these together in book form and sell them, sort of like Eric does with the Jackill's series. Heck, maybe team up with Eric...?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Yep. Inspiring work to be sure. I can't pick a favorite they are all so good.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Griff 

Now that is a book I would very much like to buy.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I had fun looking at those. I liked the Columbia Class and the paint job on the masao class.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Some of these are really cool, great job! I think my favorite is the Chaffee.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the WW1 era "Dazzle Paint Job" on the Masao.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> These are awesome. I still have the copy of the _Belisarius_-class Dreadnought Development and Deployment sheet you sent me all those years ago, framed and hanging next to my work bench.
> 
> You should put these together in book form and sell them, sort of like Eric does with the Jackill's series. Heck, maybe team up with Eric...?





cireskul said:


> Griff
> 
> Now that is a book I would very much like to buy.



Said book has been in progress since about 2005. 
That's mainly why I'm drawing these.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Awesome news!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's a sample 2-page spread:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Never been a fan of that proposed Enterprise design, but you've cleaned it up in such a beautiful way. Looks really good. I like the 2 page spread too. Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Glad to hear that John, looking forward to it.


----------

